# How I Like My Rats



## dogdart (Mar 30, 2016)

Hot Rods


----------



## Jaypem (Apr 11, 2016)

Those are awesome bikes ! Did you do the paint ?


----------



## dogdart (Apr 11, 2016)

I painted the tanks , and some accents  , but most is natural patina,  and careful accidents


----------

